# Black Berry - preserve?



## errolc (Feb 4, 2015)

A general hello to everyone (from New Zealand) interested in my query...I'd like to keep this brief just for the moment, its a busy time of year.

I've been preserving (jam) berrys for some time for home use...and have hit on a real honey hole of wild blackberries, I mean loaded, and would like to store as much as I can as juice to process later in the season (without having to freeze - I don't have the space).

Every where I've looked for information basically preserve juice, as a syrup with sugar.

I'm just in the process of building a still but also wish to make wine. I guess its some age thing (thought I used to make beer through my teens).

Anyway...would anyone here have an formula's or proesses for preserving wild Blackberry juice...in say 10-20 ltr batches (preferably without sugar or as little as possible) for later processing.


----------



## Deezil (Feb 4, 2015)

You'll pretty much have to freeze it, but if you plan to make wine from it, just freeze the whole berries. Less work up front, and the freezing action will turn the berries to mush when they thaw again. Then ferment the whole berries, separating the sediment out post-fermentation


----------



## jensmith (Feb 6, 2015)

You can can (as in canning) your juice as well. Water bath method may work. I can't remember how long for. 
Make your juice, either can it as is or boil it down a bit first. Suger will help presuve it. You can also can the whole berries, but juicing takes up less space. 


Sent from my iPod touch using Wine Making


----------



## Black-opal (May 1, 2015)

without freezing or syruping you're looking at pasteurization as the other option. canning and storing until ready.


----------



## Julie (May 1, 2015)

Your best bet is to can but you will need to add sugar,it is a preservative, go to freshpreserving.com


----------

